# Complaints Checking - Ombudsman Service



## TeleSonic (28 February 2011)

Just thought it might be interesting for people to know that FOS is now publishing complaint details for their members. They are the external dispute resolution scheme that most brokers and advisers would be a member of. Website is for.org.au. Might be good for people to check before signing up with a new broker etc


----------

